# Found cat dilemma



## Ann Smalley

A cat had been hanging around since May. At first I wasn't sure if he was a stray as I often saw him near another address - block of town houses. I made enquiries there but was told they have also seen him hanging around. I found him sleeping in long grass in the rain so I offered food and he was very hungry. Many years ago, the same happened - a very nervous cat who only ever came to me and wouldn't come in due to a dog, but definitely not feral. That was before microchips. I bought a kennel for him and he was with us for the remainder of his life, 9 years. I had him regularly vaccinated etc. So with the current cat, I bought a kennel for which he was very grateful in bad weather and fed regularly. I reported my find to the local vet and put some flyers in local properties. It took several weeks but he now trusts me and has moved in with me and my dog and is extremely settled and content. He's a young cat and the vets advised me to take him there to check for a microchip. Of course I should though if he is local nobody seems to be looking for him. Here is the problem. The vet staff informed me that they would have to keep him until (and if) owner collects and I can't have any information about their address. A couple of years ago, my friend did this with a cat that decided to move in via her unused cat flap. She left it with her vet and 2 days later, cat was back. All she could be told was that she was local. Back to the vet again and again the cat returned. This time she took vet advice and didn't feed her for 9 days, just water, until one day the poor cat was so hungry it pounced on my friend when she was eating a tuna baguette. My friend kept her. Sadly she was killed on the road 18 months later. Lo and behold, the cat's brother arrived and my friend has simply kept him. Now my dilemma is this - my own road is safe, private and quiet but not too far is a very busy road. I feel very sure that this cat will try to get back here - he is undoubtedly content since recently moving in. I bought a scanner and he is chipped but of course Petlog won't give me his address. If he returns to an estate on the other side of that road, I could be sending him to his death. If I just keep him it may cause future problems with vets. I just want him to be happy, loved and safe which he is here. Morally I know what I should do, but I am thinking only of the cat's safety. If only I could know where his address is, approx. Maybe someone misses him but I check the local FB pet page daily - nothing. I would love for someone to talk to his owner, express my concern, that he andi is loved and happy and ask if he could stay and if I had a clue which side of the busy road he lives. The data protection act prevents all of this and I don't want to just leave him at the vet and know nothing.


----------



## Tarasgirl19

Ann Smalley said:


> A cat had been hanging around since May. At first I wasn't sure if he was a stray as I often saw him near another address - block of town houses. I made enquiries there but was told they have also seen him hanging around. I found him sleeping in long grass in the rain so I offered food and he was very hungry. Many years ago, the same happened - a very nervous cat who only ever came to me and wouldn't come in due to a dog, but definitely not feral. That was before microchips. I bought a kennel for him and he was with us for the remainder of his life, 9 years. I had him regularly vaccinated etc. So with the current cat, I bought a kennel for which he was very grateful in bad weather and fed regularly. I reported my find to the local vet and put some flyers in local properties. It took several weeks but he now trusts me and has moved in with me and my dog and is extremely settled and content. He's a young cat and the vets advised me to take him there to check for a microchip. Of course I should though if he is local nobody seems to be looking for him. Here is the problem. The vet staff informed me that they would have to keep him until (and if) owner collects and I can't have any information about their address. A couple of years ago, my friend did this with a cat that decided to move in via her unused cat flap. She left it with her vet and 2 days later, cat was back. All she could be told was that she was local. Back to the vet again and again the cat returned. This time she took vet advice and didn't feed her for 9 days, just water, until one day the poor cat was so hungry it pounced on my friend when she was eating a tuna baguette. My friend kept her. Sadly she was killed on the road 18 months later. Lo and behold, the cat's brother arrived and my friend has simply kept him. Now my dilemma is this - my own road is safe, private and quiet but not too far is a very busy road. I feel very sure that this cat will try to get back here - he is undoubtedly content since recently moving in. I bought a scanner and he is chipped but of course Petlog won't give me his address. If he returns to an estate on the other side of that road, I could be sending him to his death. If I just keep him it may cause future problems with vets. I just want him to be happy, loved and safe which he is here. Morally I know what I should do, but I am thinking only of the cat's safety. If only I could know where his address is, approx. Maybe someone misses him but I check the local FB pet page daily - nothing. I would love for someone to talk to his owner, express my concern, that he andi is loved and happy and ask if he could stay and if I had a clue which side of the busy road he lives. The data protection act prevents all of this and I don't want to just leave him at the vet and know nothing.


"Morally" is to do what is best for the cat. Anyone that lets their cat roam is irresponsible and uncaring IMHO. Wherever people live, and whatever their background/culture/traditions, it is not safe for cats to let them roam. No question as to what I would do -- he would be indoors with me. If anyone made an issue of it I would say exactly what I have said here. Responsible people don't let their toddlers run the streets. Neither should they let their cats run the streets. It's a matter of safety, personal responsibility, and caring.


----------

